# rocker switch hole cover



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Why would you remove a switch? just find something useful for 'em 

I need a new instrument panel to mount a few more.


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Why would you remove a switch? just find something useful for 'em
> 
> I need a new instrument panel to mount a few more.


Swetches, I don't have to show you no stinkin swetches. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/embed/nsdZKCh6RsU


----------



## RET (Jan 3, 2012)

greif said:


> I had a few rocker switches I removed, does anyone make plates to cover spots where the switches were?
> Thanks


If they are the rectangular cut out , look for a marine electrical products supplier
we used to use them when we had extra spaces in a switch panel to keep the water out of the electronics . they are made out of abs plastic and snap in place .( defender.com, west marine,.......)

or like said before just leave the switch in place.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

NAPA, Balkamp line catalog.

Miz


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Depending on your vehicle you may be able to find a basic version of the car in a junk yard that has blanking caps over the switch holes to hide the lack of some accessories only found in the higher spec models.

I found that with my car, some of the shaped and profiled dash switches were blanks only used for different spec cars. I was able to remove them and use the switch position to put in additional switches.

You could always make your own blanks with plastic art card or Sugru.


----------

